# Switching From Zoloft to Paxil Questions



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello everyone. I Have a follow up appointment with my doctor since i just started Seroquel XR 150 mg. Im a bit nervous but i want to ask him to put me on Paxil 40 MG instead of my current Zoloft 50mg. At the appointment i will ask And say i weaned of my zoloft and i want to switch to paxil 40 MG, would he say no?? And any reviews on paxil is it better than zoloft or worse? Current meds: Seroquel XR 150 MG Nexium 40 MG Zoloft 50 MG Xanax .5 MG Daily. thanks for all your help in advance


----------



## faefae44 (Feb 7, 2011)

We can't tell you how you'll react to Paxil (or any drug for that matter). Different drugs work for some and not others. It's a god-send for one person and a devil drug for another.

Personally, Paxil was poison to me. It made me suicidal, and made me sleep 20 hours a day. I also lost my libido and didn't get it back for months after I was off of it.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah everyone reacts differently to SSRI's except possibly in the sexual dysfunction dept. If your not satisfied with Zoloft and are experiencing side effects than I don't see a reason why the pdoc wouldn't switch you over. Heck, most would rather have you try every SSRI in the book before anything else


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Just FYI, Paxil seems to have the highest rate of sexual dysfunction, IIRC. The withdrawal syndrome for many also sucks. I don't understand why you'd switch from a superior SSRI like Zoloft. If it's not working for you, chances are, paroxetine won't, either. Better to try a different class, like buproprion or MAOIs.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

If you want to try another SSRI before going down some other roads,than Lexapro is the best IMO. Therapeutic dosage can reach down to 5 mgs but seems more common at 10 mgs. It seems to be tolerated better overall in general than the ongoing myriad of the SSRI food chain. Again dosing needs to be assessed and other meds. being used can make a difference there.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Feb 8, 2011)

May I ask is there any particular reason you want to change, and what made you think of Paxil?

Paxil is the first one I ever took. My doctor at the time did not explain that starting and SSRI could cause anxiety and panic until you are used to it. I had panic attacks like crazy on that stuff. I also gained weight and was very depressed.

Zoloft works wonders for me but I take three times as much as you :b

As everyone else said they all work differently for different people so the best thing is to consider why zoloft isn't working and go from there trying to find one that has the qualities you are looking for.


----------



## StarDS (Jul 5, 2010)

Agreed with metamorphisis in Lexapro being one of the better SSRI's. In my experience if one SSRI don't work none of them will, but Lexapro was one of the better. I would recommend opting for an SNRI. Currently on Pristiq in combination with Xanax and Ritalin. Best combo i've been on so far. The ritalin was added a few weeks ago. 

Hope that helps.

P.S. Mmmm..... Bacon *drools*


----------



## missy moo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Just to reiterate we're all different*

Hi
I'm the opposite. I'm on 150mg of Zoloft, have stacked on weight, can't sleep and still always anxious. Cipramil and Lexapro were terrible too, so much anxiety! I'm amazed Prisitq is even legal to be honest as you cannot wean off it becasue you can't cut the tablets up as they must be swallowed whole - so cold turkey, no choice, which sent me to hospital. Really frustrating because for 15 years I was on 20mg Paxil - NO ANXIETY EVER. I travelled the world, got married etc etc. I wasn't perfect but life was better then. I only changed to get preganant and now I can't get pregnant anyway cos I am an anxiety riddled insomniac! And after the Pristiq I am too scared to change to something new!

:-( 150mg Zoloft, Temzepam as needed, Clonazepam as needed, Valium as needed...Major depression and anxiety and fibromyalgia


----------

